# Muay Thai in Victoria, BC Canada



## reyd (Dec 24, 2005)

I am having little luck finding anywhere offering Muay Thai here, does anyone know of anywhere offering it here?


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.thaiboxing.com/tba-schools-int.php?SID

Anything on here close to you?


----------



## reyd (Jan 3, 2006)

Unfortunately they are about as far away as you can get, I'm on an island off the west coast of Canada.
(Vancouver Island.)

thanks for the link though.


----------

